# Tigerdog's Farewell ride



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Tigerdog's Farewell ride - June 11th, 2006*

Hey guys!

As you may know by now, our buddy Tigerdog had enough of our mountains and is swapping (or should I say swamping?) to a lower place. Actually lower than sea level. That's New Orleans.

He's departing on the next 17th of June, unfortunately for us who like to ride with him and fortunately for him who is on his ways to make the living he's always wanted (hunting cocodriles, conmuting on a boat and have shrimps for breakfast).

I'm thinking we should have a Farewell Ride along with him, otherwise it would be dumb, duh!

Tiger... just please let us know if you prefer June 4th or 11th. Both sundays. And what other constraint you may have (short/long ride, broken leg, having to be back early, etc).

With what Tiger answers, we can start planning a proper ride. Also, I'd strongly suggest it to be somewhere at the City surroundings to ensure maximum attendance, due to the short time we have left for planning.

Thanks everybody and I hope you'd like to get together to celebrate this new stage in Tiger's life.:smallviolin:


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for doing this Warp, I'll have to get approval from higher authority on the date. I'll get back to you soon on that.

I think Desierto or Ajusco would probably guarantee biggest attendance, but I'm open to anything.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Thanks for doing this Warp


You don't need to thank anything. Au contraire (at least from me).



tigerdog said:


> I'll have to get approval from higher authority on the date. I'll get back to you soon on that.


I know. Me too. And at least Mada is in the same boat, me thinks.



tigerdog said:


> I think Desierto or Ajusco would probably guarantee biggest attendance, but I'm open to anything.


Agreed... but you said you didn't care about where. So we'll decide.

Just joking!! Let us know if you'd have a place you'd like to ride on this time. I know deep in your heart, El Chico would be that place (or Copper Canyon), but we'll keep it City-Bound this time.

As I already mentioned, Chiluca may not be the best place. Too much mud this season. That leaves Ajusco and Desierto only.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

This totally sucks! I might be the only Turner owner now in Mexico City!!!! You name the date, Im there!


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> This totally sucks! I might be the only Turner owner now in Mexico City!!!! You name the date, Im there!


I will do my best to attend Tiger´s farewell ride. June 11th would be easier for me but the final date will be Tiger´s choice.

Cheers,

Fidel.

ps. Mada, you are not the only turner owner in Mexico City. Don´t have to feel alone, I own a Flux.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Let's make it June 11th. This date has been officially approved by the highest authority.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Set in stone.... plenty of time for getting my Fox dialed in.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. Let's make it June 11th. This date has been officially approved by the highest authority.


Tiger,

I will be there !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. Let's make it June 11th. This date has been officially approved by the highest authority.


tiger, count me in....... Decide on a place and post here... to bad you're leaving. Well, probably not bad for you, I think


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

I'll try to be there

see ya


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Phew, I thought for a moment it was the same day as England's first World Cup match. It is the day of Mexico's first game though. Anybody know what time it will be shown on TV here?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Ouch. It looks like the Mexico game starts at 11am here.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Ouch. It looks like the Mexico game starts at 11am here.


Tiger, you can probably tie a plasma screen to your camel so people will follow you....

Just put in a day and we'll ride with you....

Edit: What game? Is there like a special game going on around this dates? hmmm


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Tiger, you can probably tie a plasma screen to your camel so people will follow you....


That would not be fair... I can't see from that far. Tiger is always smoking the trails, and I can't watch a screen from a few yards away.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tigerdog said:


> Ouch. It looks like the Mexico game starts at 11am here.


Yeah In june 11 play México vs Iran... Damn!

:madmax:

Alguna idea?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> Alguna idea?


It's very obvious, I'd say... not watching the game.

But that's just me, as I don't like soccer, but I'm up to what Tiger says. It's to honor him, not me.

So, you rule here Tiger!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> That would not be fair... I can't see from that far. Tiger is always smoking the trails, and I can't watch a screen from a few yards away.


Well, with a 50" screen carried on his back,and a big battery pack, I don't think Tiger can go that fast..... specially if you consider that he will probably will have to carry that satelite-like dish on his helmet.....


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Warp2003 said:


> It's very obvious, I'd say... not watching the game.
> 
> But that's just me, as I don't like soccer, but I'm up to what Tiger says. It's to honor him, not me.
> 
> So, you rule here Tiger!


we can try ride to chapultepec with picnic and TV including  :smilewinkgrin: :cornut:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ROCKY_RENE said:


> we can try ride to chapultepec with picnic and TV including  :smilewinkgrin: :cornut:


Why not?? An urban assault ride with stunts and else... followed by watching the match somewhere.

Or a very short ride very early (Climb to la Virgen - Tres Caidas descent) and try to be back at Tiger's by match time or at least by half time.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Warp,

My vote is for a very short ride in SNT. We can meet each other at 8 AM, ride for one hour and a half and come back to watch the game. What do you think ?...

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp2003 said:


> Why not?? An urban assault ride with stunts and else... followed by watching the match somewhere.
> 
> Or a very short ride very early (Climb to la Virgen - Tres Caidas descent) and try to be back at Tiger's by match time or at least by half time.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Warp,
> 
> My vote is for a very short ride in SNT. We can meet each other at 8 AM, ride for one hour and a half and come back to watch the game. What do you think ?...
> 
> ...


I like the idea... let's just see what the others think about.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I like the idea... let's just see what the others think about.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Equites (May 22, 2006)

Hey, 
I recommend El Pico del Aguila to farewell our friend Tigerdog. We (Rito PC, Gil and I) just rode there this Sunday and is such a magnificent single track, of course it has its climbs but, no pain no gain.
I tell you folks; once Tiger has ended it he will be regret leaving our country… and for the rest of as, we will remember him at it’s high. Because there are some places that demand exactly that… guts, skills and good company (in case you miss the line and has to be carried out in arms)

Well that my proposition… who cares about the football.

Equites


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Equites said:


> Hey,
> I recommend El Pico del Aguila to farewell our friend Tigerdog. We (Rito PC, Gil and I) just rode there this Sunday and is such a magnificent single track, of course it has its climbs but, no pain no gain.
> I tell you folks; once Tiger has ended it he will be regret leaving our country&#8230; and for the rest of as, we will remember him at it's high. Because there are some places that demand exactly that&#8230; guts, skills and good company (in case you miss the line and has to be carried out in arms)
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!!

Seriously, it would be a sweeeeet ride; it takes a good 3.5 hours of your time, though. If you urge to see the soccer game it might not be the best option (unless we make it a 7 am ride). 
Again, Circuito Ajusco is an amazing ride. It makes me wonder why people go to SNT, or for that matter why I used to go there.

I, we, whatever, are in for anything. Let's the crowd and Tiger decide on the place and let us know.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I need urgently a visit to circuito ajusco so I can learn the paths and go whenever I want, If you can this weekend ritopc, please lead me!!

i just need to get a bike, poor GT is finally retired.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not the 11th. I will be out of town for that weekend!!!! Plus, you guys have to watch the game!!! You don't want to miss all that extraordinary soccer!!!!:ihih: :ihih: :ihih: 

C'mon guys, how bout the 18th?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

vizcaino said:


> ps. Mada, you are not the only turner owner in Mexico City. Don´t have to feel alone, I own a Flux.


Fidel: we gotta make our Fluxes meet! :thumbsup:

EDIT: four you filthy minded people, I mean the bikes. You know who you are!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> :eekster: :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not the 11th. I will be out of town for that weekend!!!! Plus, you guys have to watch the game!!! You don't want to miss all that extraordinary soccer!!!!:ihih: :ihih: :ihih:
> 
> C'mon guys, how bout the 18th?


That would be great except my flight leaves on the 17th.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

¿What about if we move it for this sunday? Personally I don't care for soccer, but I accept that I'm one of those crazy guys that don't like soccer in this country...


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

hahahahaha i agree with you razozaya
and yeah why not this sunday can you guys come?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> ¿What about if we move it for this sunday? Personally I don't care for soccer, but I accept that I'm one of those crazy guys that don't like soccer in this country...


Soccer??? what is that????:skep:

As for the ride...well... I can't do it this weekend:madman: . However, you can count with Equites and Gilberto to lead your way on Ajusco Circuit if you give it a go.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Or by any chance on a saturday?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Or by any chance on a saturday?


Daycare for me. But I'm just one... if it's best for the bunch to do it on a saturday...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys, didn't mean to stir the pot Maybe we can do a pre-farewell ride this sunday and a formal farewell ride with the whole enchilada on the 11th??


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, I also need to go to Circuito Ajusco  
Do you like to ride it more than SNT Ritopc? How technical is it?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, I also need to go to Circuito Ajusco
> Do you like to ride it more than SNT Ritopc? How technical is it?


IMO, Ajusco circuit is way better than SNT; that is subjective, though. It is less technical than some trails on SNT but is faster and a better balanced ride. Still, it has a few tricky technical sections testing your riding skills and fears. You won´t get bored if that´s a concern.

I would say the ride is in the middle point of that we did in el Cicho and SNT. The singletracks are tight, fast, and at somepoints, steep with lots of roots and steps.

As for the farewell, I wont be able to ride this weekend. But you guys decide what date and place are best for the bunch.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Fidel: we gotta make our Fluxes meet! :thumbsup:
> 
> EDIT: four you filthy minded people, I mean the bikes. You know who you are!


Mada,

Of course, our bike are going to meet each other soon !!!. I will ride my Flux in Tigerdog´s farewell ride. I have got the last components to get it built. I will try to post some pictures this weekend.

Cheers,

Fidel.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK fellas

Let's see who's up for a ride this Sunday, then we'll have a short ride next Sunday before the game (could be an urban adventure, Chapultepec - Parque Mexico then go watch the game in Condesa).

Whaddayathink?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK fellas
> 
> Let's see who's up for a ride this Sunday, then we'll have a short ride next Sunday before the game (could be an urban adventure, Chapultepec - Parque Mexico then go watch the game in Condesa).
> 
> Whaddayathink?


Say when and where...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. Who wants to do Circuito Ajusco this Sunday?

Then, how about a breakfast urban ride from my house on the 11th. Say meet up around 8am? There are a couple of cool jump spots to try.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. Who wants to do Circuito Ajusco this Sunday?
> 
> Then, how about a breakfast urban ride from my house on the 11th. Say meet up around 8am? There are a couple of cool jump spots to try.


How hard is the Circuito Ajusco? I don't know if Lorena is up to it.... She didn't finish the whole El Chico circuit.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How hard is the Circuito Ajusco? I don't know if Lorena is up to it.... She didn't finish the whole El Chico circuit.


It is about the same technical level, but it is less steep. It is an intermediate trail. If she can make Las llantas-la Virgen-Tres caidas, she´ll be able to do this one. There are no tought climbs; they are just long. To tell the truth, the worst part of the climbing you already did it on the Ajusco-Tepoz ride.

I am positive she can make it.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> It is about the same technical level, but it is less steep. It is an intermediate trail. If she can make Las llantas-la Virgen-Tres caidas, she´ll be able to do this one. There are no tought climbs; they are just long. To tell the truth, the worst part of the climbing you already did it on the Ajusco-Tepoz ride.
> 
> I am positive she can make it.


I'm not sure... she really was over her head in the Ajusco-Tepoz ride....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm not sure... she really was over her head in the Ajusco-Tepoz ride....


Well, then you now how hard it is. From your Ajusco-Tepoz ride, you rode a big chunk of Ajusco Circuit's climbing (maybe 80% of it). Actually, you only did the climbing of the circuit; you never got to the funny downhill/flat singletrack section.

On that ride you made, you did a lot of climbing, not all of it was the Ajusco Circuit. So, how do you know which part was, and which not, from Ajusco Circuit? Easy. On your ride, you left Ajusco Circuit behind at the moment you crossed the road. You see, the circuit goes always on the inner side of the road, and it never cross it.

You must have by now a good reference as how much and how hard the climbing is in the circuit.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> OK. Who wants to do Circuito Ajusco this Sunday?
> 
> Then, how about a breakfast urban ride from my house on the 11th. Say meet up around 8am? There are a couple of cool jump spots to try.


I'm in... with all the radiation I got today at the nuclear plant, I must have superpowers by now!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess I can go. Who is going to lead the way if Ritopc is not coming?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys... I think I'm bailing out. I think that the Ajusco Circuit is going to be an intresting ride, but I honestly don't think we're (Lorena and I) are ready for it. See you next sunday!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I can go but I don't have a car, can someone give me a ride?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK, it would be nice to get as many of us there as possible this Sunday. Here are my thoughts:

Let's do an easy ride. How about a desierto short ride? My wife may want to come, so I don't want to make it too hard.

Something like the Madaleno led ride we did without the ride to the cabaña. Some nice singletrack sections, not too long.

Mada, are you available for this Sunday? Maybe you have some more desierto secrets you can show us?

I think the urban ride on the 11th will be fun and very relaxing. I'll try and find somewhere to watch the football where we can park our bikes.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Well, if we're doing Desierto, then I'm more than happy to go


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

tigerdog said:


> Mada, are you available for this Sunday? Maybe you have some more desierto secrets you can show us?


Looks like I'm screwed for both rides ... Not sure yet, but I will have to be outside the city this weekend and next... Suck not to give Tigerdog a propper farewell :madman: :madman:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I´m still in for both dates just name meeting point and hour, if someone can provide a ride great! if not, no problem, desierto is close to home!


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm back!!! so, where are we going guys???


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I'm back!!! so, where are we going guys???


Desierto de los Leones at 9.00 am , en el estacionamiento del convento si les parece a todos, no?

Sugiero que rodemos a la pluma para calentar, subimos un poco para llegar a Cruz Blanca y tomar un poco ese single track de cruz blanca a un poco mas arriba, llegar a las quecas, y a la cabaña y de regreso, que opinan?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

ok, ahí nos vemos mañana a las 9


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Any chance of catching a ride there with someone?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I'm not gonna be able to go this Sunday and the 11th I will have to see, sorry Tigerdog


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys, did you go? I got up at 8:00 looked out the window and went back to bed... :madman: Weather has been terrible...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

not terrible if you like mud...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey guys, did you go? I got up at 8:00 looked out the window and went back to bed... :madman: Weather has been terrible...


Wuss... we just rode the sheit out of the mountain... man, it was like going back to childhood and I really enjoyed riding along the misty woods in the middle of a persistant yet light rain.

Now we have one Turner, two Titus, one Rocky Mountain, one Alubike, one GT and one Merida that graduated the "Mud Course" with flying colours.

As usual, Tiger smoked the descent... this time he didn't use his "I wanna take pictures" motto, though. He just smoked us flat and square.

You missed an awesome ride, bro!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Weather has been terrible...


Don't know what you're talking about, so here's a picture of Warp's feet.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Actually, it was the only biking in the rain that I really liked. I was feeling pretty tired before starting, I felt I was very slow most of the time. But I liked the riding and the company. I would do it again, though


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, my camera had battery and weather problems, but I think this shot of Bladimir pursuing Warp pretty much captures the spirit of the day.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK, here are some more shots that came out.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

A few more...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Last ones...

A really great ride. Reminded me of a beautiful summer day in the Yorkshire Dales! Now I have to clean my bike and give my zerks a lube.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> A really great ride. Reminded me of a beautiful summer day in the Yorkshire Dales!


Aaargh!! Summer?... I wouldn't like to be there in autumn (not to mention winter or early spring)...

Nah... seriously, I'd like to ride the Dales sometime... that Scotland, Spain, the Alps, Moab, Fruita and the Black Forest in Germany. Too big a world, too little money to ride.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Well, my camera had battery and weather problems, but I think this shot of Bladimir pursuing Warp pretty much captures the spirit of the day.


This one is a really nice shot... I just love it.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Moab, Fruita


I just found out last night that we're going to be in Colorado for the whole of July. :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I just found out last night that we're going to be in Colorado for the whole of July. :thumbsup:


That's great news!! 

I have a lot of traveller miles available... I mentioned the wife going to Vegas to IB2006... she said, "why don't you go alone?" 

Maybe I could get tickets for Colorado instead...

Just ideas... but they're bouncing in the back of my head.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> That's great news!!
> 
> I have a lot of traveller miles available... I mentioned the wife going to Vegas to IB2006... she said, "why don't you go alone?"
> 
> ...


I'm definately a wuss, maybe I'm too old for this shait and I should take up golf!! The pics are awesome!

Tigerdog: have an excelent trip to New Orleans, we will miss you here 

Warp: so you planning on going to IB??? Sounds interesting.. Don't you need to be a bike distributor or something?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Warp: so you planning on going to IB??? Sounds interesting.. Don't you need to be a bike distributor or something?


Nope... you can attend as any paisan...

If I ever decide on going, I'd be going tuesday and wednesday... last day of the dirt demo and first of the indoor one.

As I mentioned, it's just a crazy idea bouncing inside my head. Nothing like a fact.... yet.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice ride from what i saw in the pictures. I wish i had gone. I had a nice weekend, though.

Rocky_Rene, nice built on your RM!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Heh...I had my fair share of rain riding too..
Desierto was too far for me, so I went to Ajusco Circuit with Santiago. I had never been there, so I didnt know what to expect. Well, 10 min after we started riding, it started to rain lightly. Then it started to rain preaty heavily and it continued for 1 hour. After that it sometimes rained and sometimes not. The climb was extremele slippery with all the rocks and roots, and the descent was even more, with a "barranca" on the right side. I didnt have an impermeable, so I arrived soaked from head to toe. Besides, my brakes were screaming all the way down like a suffering rat. Oh BTW, I used the Swampthings and they perform very good on the way down, although you can notice the increased rolling resistance on the climb.
It was a complete sufferfest, but it was good  
I was just wondering something (I hope Ritopc can answer): Where do you usually start climbing. We did the circuit by following the "Circuito Ajusco" signs all the way from the restaurants. When I saw the climb, I thought "damn, this would have been fun to go down....".


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Heh...I had my fair share of rain riding too..
> Desierto was too far for me, so I went to Ajusco Circuit with Santiago. I had never been there, so I didnt know what to expect. Well, 10 min after we started riding, it started to rain lightly. Then it started to rain preaty heavily and it continued for 1 hour. After that it sometimes rained and sometimes not. The climb was extremele slippery with all the rocks and roots, and the descent was even more, with a "barranca" on the right side. I didnt have an impermeable, so I arrived soaked from head to toe. Besides, my brakes were screaming all the way down like a suffering rat. Oh BTW, I used the Swampthings and they perform very good on the way down, although you can notice the increased rolling resistance on the climb.
> It was a complete sufferfest, but it was good
> I was just wondering something (I hope Ritopc can answer): Where do you usually start climbing. We did the circuit by following the "Circuito Ajusco" signs all the way from the restaurants. When I saw the climb, I thought "damn, this would have been fun to go down....".


I think you started it at the right place, where the restaurant with some hanging bridges is. That place is also called "abrevadero".


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545, a raincoat wouldn't helped in the long rain... so, don't worry about it much. We sort of missed the young guns! No problem, I hope you had a great time, riding in the rain is so much different than dry riding. For me it means I usually feel miserable rft: rft: :crazy:

j/k, but well, this was the first time I liked it, even if I was cold & wet  It also means that I'm more cautious and don't try some thing I usually would if it were dry.

Anyway, hope you can come to next sunday's ride!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Saturday was also fun, lots of mud on the Ajusco which made the ride much more fun IMHO.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Nice ride from what i saw in the pictures. I wish i had gone. I had a nice weekend, though.
> 
> Rocky_Rene, nice built on your RM!!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks Rito... the ride is soft, confortable and sweet... Really love the hardtails!

Damn !!!  To baptize my Rocky.. I´m scratch on a great rock!...

Damage stickers from my fork and my frame!

:madman:

Ok de todas formas me agradó el paseo y puedo decir que me viene bíen tanto hardtails como dobles.. ambas son divertidas a su modo ... ahora espero mi cuadro Voodoo Wanga de acero... si!  de nuevo cambi el cuadro  
para mi SS:thumbsup: :rockon:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Regalame la Vertex no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Regalame la Vertex no?


The ETSX is the one he ain't using now... you should've asked for that one.


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Regalame la Vertex no?


Es mas facil que te regale la ETSX 

Ando en pleno romance con mi Vertex y con las hardtails!

:ihih: :arf: :yesnod: :drumroll: :smilewinkgrin: las hardtails aguantan!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

*Ask around...*



Warp said:


> Nope... you can attend as any paisan...
> 
> If I ever decide on going, I'd be going tuesday and wednesday... last day of the dirt demo and first of the indoor one.
> 
> As I mentioned, it's just a crazy idea bouncing inside my head. Nothing like a fact.... yet.


If I am not mistaken, the dirt demo and most of interbike is open only to bikebiz related people, only the last day is open to regular folks.

I am not completely sure, but you better check that before booking anything.

Cheers,
Cris


----------

